# Pet Safe Glue



## heidii (May 5, 2019)

hi guys. i'm looking to adopt a hamster after i make a naturalistic enclosure. there's some things inside the enclosure that i want to use glue on, such as to add moss to.

also, the cage i've bought is a PLASTA cage in the dimensions 120cm length x 60cm height. i bought custom acrylic thats also 120x60 but unsure as to how i'll attach it. im not sure what glue i can use, as it wont be in the enclosure but im not sure if the fumes still might be too much.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

heidii said:


> hi guys. i'm looking to adopt a hamster after i make a naturalistic enclosure. there's some things inside the enclosure that i want to use glue on, such as to add moss to.
> 
> also, the cage i've bought is a PLASTA cage in the dimensions 120cm length x 60cm height. i bought custom acrylic thats also 120x60 but unsure as to how i'll attach it. im not sure what glue i can use, as it wont be in the enclosure but im not sure if the fumes still might be too much.


I wouldn't recommend using glue to stick down moss. For other things (making toys etc) any non-toxic glue is fine, childrens craft glue is normally non toxic.

Having watched ErinsAnimals on youtube, I think when building cages she just uses Aquarium Silicon to attach glass and acrylic and to seal everything.

Edit to add: If you use glue on toys, make sure your hamster doesn't chew them, if he/she starts to chew, remove the toy.


----------



## Tiggers (May 27, 2014)

There is no known glue that is not toxic to small animals. Elmers and Gorilla Glue have defined their glue as not suitable for use where in can be ingested by any small gnawing animal. Please do not use glue in any enclosure.


----------



## heidii (May 5, 2019)

I have heard that children safe glue is okay, but I won't be using any in the enclosure. I may just use a sphagnum moss sheet & weigh it down with something in the enclosure. I've gone with an extra strength tape which'll hopefully keep the cage up as I look for other solutions. The hamster won't be in it for a while after its decorated, so I should know the strength of it before the hamster goes in.


----------

